# Looking for info on backpacking in the Metacomet range



## mwojtaszek (May 4, 2003)

HI,

I am looking to organize a backpacking trip for later this summer with my 2 brother in laws. They are both experienced hikers; I am not but am in good shape and have done the White Mountains in the past. What is the difficulty level of the hiking in the Metacomet range in Mass.? Also, are there designated areas along the trail for camping, as we would probably make this a 3-4 day trip. Can anyone recomend any good starting/stopping points, with areas to camp in between?

Thanks for any help or advice you can offer,
Matt


----------



## Mike P. (May 5, 2003)

Here are some links for info on the M&M trail:

http://river.wsc.ma.edu/mm/mm.html

http://users.crocker.com/~mmtrail/

http://www-unix.oit.umass.edu/~berkamc/mmtrdisc.html

I've only day hiked a few places but I'ts been nice.  Hope this helps


----------

